# Good nursery near Reem Island



## Bristol2AD (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello!

I am looking for a nursery for my 2 year old to start in Sept. I live on Reem Island, so ideally I'd like somewhere close to there as we would be traveling by taxi. There is currently a nursery literally on my doorstep but I have heard very mixed reviews so I don't really want to put her somewhere that I'm not 100% comfortable with. 

Anyway, yes - Nursery near Reem Island, British curriculum, nice warm atmosphere, clean with outdoor play area. 

Help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Welshgirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi,
I was told there is a good nursery in Al Nahyan Camp Area, British Orchard. 
Not too far to drive but traffic maybe a bit of a mare.


----------

